# Endura Hummvee Short II Größe



## kally3 (10. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor Kurzem bei Canyon (hatte dort noch einen Gutschein) eine Hummvee Short II mit 200er Innenhose bestellt. Laut Größenbeschreibung benötige ich XL.

So die Hose ist jetzt da. Was für mich ein wenig komisch ist, ist die Tatsache, dass ich die Hose samt Innenhose (den Bund) eigentlich bis zum Bauchnabel ziehen muss, damit die Innenhose an meinen Schritt kommt. Die Innenhose sitzt gut um die Oberschenkel.

Ist meine erste richtige MTB Hose, deswegen die Frage: Ist es normal, dass man die Hose bis zum Bauchnabel ziehen muss?

Danke euch im Voraus!


----------



## Danimal (10. März 2018)

Damit wir Forenexperten das vernünftig beurteilen können, bräuchten wir Detailaufnahmen von Bauchnabel und Schritt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shiba (10. März 2018)

Also ich ziehe sie immer bis unter die Brust, so bleibt der ganze Bauch schön warm







Da gibts kein richtig oder falsch, wenn sie nicht passt, schick sie zurück. Wenn du einen warmen Bauchnabel gut findest, behalt sie


----------



## --- (10. März 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> Ist es normal, dass man die Hose bis zum Bauchnabel ziehen muss?


Die Hose hat einen leichten Baggyschnitt. Man trägt den Bund aber dennoch auf normaler Höhe. Du verstehst? Aber vielleicht ist XL auch einfach nur zu groß für dich.


----------



## kally3 (11. März 2018)

Haha danke Leute für die Antworten, musste zum Teil echt schmunzeln!  Gut zu wissen, dass der Bund auf normaler Höhe sein sollte.
Ich denke, dass die unteren Gummibänder der Innenhose in L einfach zu eng wären. So wie sie jetzt anliegen würde es passen. Die Hose ist irgendwie einfach zu lang und ich denke, dass dieses Modell somit nichts für mich ist.
Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für eine gute MTB Short im ungefähr gleichen Preisrahmen? Toll finde ich bei der Hummvee II, dass bereits einen Innenhose dabei ist.


----------



## Grossvater (11. März 2018)

kally3 schrieb:


> ...dass bereits einen Innenhose dabei ist.


Aber das ist ja im Grunde genau das Problem. Im Zweifel passts nicht wegen der Innenhose. Oft taugen die bei solchen Kombis eh nix.
Kauf die lieber ne gescheite Bib die passt und dir das Polster ordentlich in die Kimme zieht.
Darüber dann die Hose normal getragen damit du nicht wie der arme Opi da oben daherkommst 

Die hummvee 2 gefällt mir übrigens ganz gut. Krieg ich leider erst in 3 Wo. Dann könnt ich dir mehr Infos geben.
speziell wegen innenhose geh ich aber eh nicht davon aus dass ich die oft anhaben werde. Mach’s selber i d R so wie oben geschrieben.


----------



## kally3 (11. März 2018)

Hmm, dann werde ich wohl die XL gegen die L umtauschen und nur die Hose nutzen. Schade eigentlich.
Welche MTB Bib nutzt du denn?


----------



## Grossvater (11. März 2018)

Die neueste ist die protective hier 
https://www.bike24.de/p1124892.html
Mal irgendwann auch im Sale um die 80 Euro drangekommen. Bin ich ganz zufrieden mit auf längeren Touren.
Dann hab ich noch paar Gore bike Wear. Die sind aber deutlich älter. Finde ich keinen link mehr zu. Schon ne Weile her. 
Fahr mein Zeugs auch immer ordentlich auf  die durchgesesseren eben auf den kürzeren Touren oder zum Schluss dann nur noch täglich ins Geschäft.


----------



## platt_ziege (22. August 2019)

hat sich ziwschenzeitlich erledigt (wieso kann man weiterhin trotz update seine beiträge weiterhin nicht loschen???)


----------

